# Giving a Horseshoe



## bigbloomerz

When exactly are you supposed to give the bride the horseshoe? before the ceremony? or after? xx


----------



## honeybee2

after hun!


----------



## dizzyspells

What horseshoe??:rofl:

Dont tell me I am forgetting somthing!


----------



## bigbloomerz

A horseshoe is like a luck charm

"The horseshoe has always been associated with good luck in Irish folklore. Brides traditionally carry a horseshoe with them on their wedding day for good luck. After they set up their home together, the horseshoe is hung over their front door to continue to ward off evil and despair. 

These days, horseshoes sold as Irish wedding gifts are usually made of porcelain and will often have lovely Irish or Celtic designs. Just remember, if you give the couple a horseshoe, give it to them with the "U" facing up - this way it stops the luck from draining out! "

I got given one on my wedding day and didnt have a clue what it was for, but still carried it round not having a clue about the upside down thing! lol x


----------



## honeybee2

i gave one to my cousin when she got married. I was only 7 then awww! no the brides dont buy them for theirselves, guests give them to the bride.


----------



## dizzyspells

Phew!!!:rofl:x


----------



## honeybee2

haha there is dizzyspells off to tesco to buy 1000 like!!! :haha:


----------



## dizzyspells

honeybee2 said:


> haha there is dizzyspells off to tesco to buy 1000 like!!! :haha:

:blush:

Can you tell I am having last minute stress!:dohh:


----------



## honeybee2

haha ye!


i know- im feeling it now with another 11 months to go!


----------

